# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ծնողների ազդեցությունը երեխաների մասնագիտական կողմնորոշման վրա

## Մանոն

Այս հարցը, իսկ գուցե խնդիրը, կարծում եմ ոմանց տխուր հուշերի մեջ կնետի: Իհարկե ծնողները կարող են հուշել իրենց զավակներին, թե ի՞նչ մասնագիտություն ընտրեն, բայց ես նկատել եմ, որ շատ ծնողներ պարզապես բռնանում են երեխաների կամքի վրա: Նրանց փոխարեն որոշում են կայացնում ու ուղղորդում իրենց զավակներին ուղիղ դեպի անկատարություն, թերարժեքություն…
Հետագայում այդպիսի երեխաները, որոնք զբաղվում են չսիրած մասնագիտությամբ, միշտ էլ իրենց դժբախտ են զգում, չկայացած, անընդհատ որոնումների մեջ են լինում ու չեն գտնում իրենց տեղը:  Անգամ եթե նրանք հասնում են որոշակի աշխատանքային հաջողությունների՝ միշտ մեղադրում են իրենց ծնողներին, որ չթույլատրեցին գնալ իրենց ընտրած ճանապարհով:
Ի՞նչ կասեք այս մասին: Որքանո՞վ պետք է ծնողը մասնակցություն ունենա իր երեխայի մասնագիտական ընտրությանը, որը հաճախ ճակատագրական է լինում:   :Think:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.11.2009), h.s. (05.12.2009), Marine-24 (24.02.2010), Tig (25.02.2010), VisTolog (13.11.2009), Արիացի (13.11.2009), Դատարկություն (25.02.2010), Կաթիլ (13.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

Ասա է  :Jpit:  
Մաման ուզում էր դու բժիշկ դառնամ, ես էլ էի մտածում էդ մասին, պապան ուզում էր որ երաժիշտ դառնամ, մասնավորապես դաշնակահար, եղբայրս ուզում էր, որ գենետիկ դառնամ, իսկ ես "ձվից դուրս չեկած ասում էի "մաթեմատիկոս եմ դառնալու" ու չգիտես ինչու ընտրեցի ծրագրավորողի մասնագիտությունն ու դառա որակի ապահովման ինժիներ: Տատիս կասեր՝ աջափ սանդալ:  :Wacko: 

Ես շնորհակալ եմ ծնողներիս, որ միայն խորհուրդներ են տվել ու չեն պարտադրել, դրա համար էլ հիմա ինքնախարազանմամբ եմ զբաղվում:  :Smile:  
Բայց ավելի լավ է սեփական սխալներն անել, քան ծնողների, որոնք ստիպում են երեխային ընտրել "մոդայիկ" մասնագիտություն ու դրա ձեռքին տանջվել ՝ միջակ մասնագետի պիտակով:

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), Կաթիլ (13.11.2009), Մանոն (13.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Որքանո՞վ պետք է ծնողը մասնակցություն ունենա իր երեխայի մասնագիտական ընտրությանը, որը հաճախ ճակատագրական է լինում:


Լինում է նաև հակարառը. երեխան մեծանալով մեղադրում է ծնողներին, որ իրեն ժամանակին ճիշտը ցույց չեն տվել, չեն ասել սխալ մասնագիտություն ես ընտրում ու տաս տարի հետո բանի պետք չի լինի քո ընտրածը:
Դե արի ու հասկացի երեխաներին:

Կարծում եմ ծնողները ուղղակի պարտավոր են երեխային *հասկացնել*  իր ընտրածի հետևանքների մասին, իսկ մնացածը ինքը՝ երեխան պիտի որոշի, կամ հետ կանգնել ու ճիշտն ընտրել, կամ էլ համատեղել իր ընտրածն ու ծնողների կողքից հուշածը:

----------

h.s. (05.12.2009), Rammstein (13.11.2009), Tig (25.02.2010), urartu (27.11.2009), VisTolog (13.11.2009), Գուգօ (14.11.2009), Կաթիլ (13.11.2009), Մանոն (13.11.2009), Քամի (13.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Օրինակ ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնի, որ ես կգնայի երաժշտական ուղղով: Ճիշտ ա ծնողներս հորդորել են ավելի կայուն մասնագիտություն ընտրել, բայց վերջին խոսքն ինձ են թողել ու կարծում եմ էտ ա ճիշտը: Ես ուրախությամբ եմ դասի գնում, որովհետև գիտեմ՝ իմ սիրած բանն եմ սովորում:

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), Մանոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես էլ իմ մասնագիտական ընտրությունը հորս խորհրդով եմ կատարել, բայց ընթացքում շատ սիրեցի, հիմա արդեն գիտական առումով եմ խորացել դրա մեջ :Smile: , բայց աշխատում եմ այն բնագավառում, ինչ ուղղությամբ ժամանակին ուզում էի սովորել, ու դա ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ձգտումս էր մեծ իմ երազած մասնագիտությամբ զբաղվելու, այլ այդպես ստացվեց, արի ու տես, որ հիմա էլ փնտրում եմ աշխատանք, որ մասնագիտությանս հետ կապ ունենա :Jpit:

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), Կաթիլ (13.11.2009), Մանոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ժամանակները հիմա նենց են փոխվել, որ եթե առաջին մասնագիտությունդ սխալ ես ընտրել, շատ հեշտ կարող ես մասնագիտանալ գոնե հեռակա կարգով սովորելով քո ցանկացած մասնագիտությունը  :Smile: 
Իսկ ծնողներին մեղադրել ինչ-որ առումով *չի կարելի* :

----------

Կաթիլ (13.11.2009), Շինարար (13.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Գուգօ

Ես չլսեցի ծնողներիս ու գնացի ուրիշ բան սովորեցի, չնայած որ մասնագիտությամբ եմ աշխատում, չեմ սիրում, զգում եմ որ իմը չի, շատ կուզեի ժամանակը հետ տալ ու լսել իրենց :Blush:

----------


## Farfalla

Մասնագիտական ընտրությունը ինքս եմ կատարել ու շատ շնորհակալ եմ ծնողներիցս դրա համար: Պապիկս պոլիտեխնիկում ամբիոնի վարիչ էր շատ էր ուզում, որ ես էլ պոլիտեխնիկում սովորեմ, բայց քանի որ մաթեմատիկայից ու ֆիզիկայից շատ հեռու եմ, երկար չպնդեց, ես էլ ընտրեցի իմ ուզած մասնագիտությունը:  :Smile:

----------

Մանոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Առաջինը երեխան պետքա հասկանա, թե իրեն ինչա պետք, որ չընկնի ծնողների ազդեցության տակ: :Pardon: 

Լավա, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի ստպել կամ փորձել ստիպել որոշումիս մեջ: Չնայած եթե օգնեին, հիմա  փոշմանելու եզրին կանգնած չէի լինի.. :Smile: 

ՀԳ. Էս ասեցի, հիշա էն հայկական ավանդույթը, որ ծնողներն են որոշում իրենց տղան կամ աղջիկը ում հետ ամուսնանա.. :LOL:  :Smile:  

Ընկերոջս նման` "մերոնք ասում են գնա սլավիանսկի սովորի..": Ախր ինքն էլ չգիտի թե ինչա սովորելու  :LOL:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

Որոշ դեպքերում պետք է ծնողներին լսել, նույնսիկ պետք է որ ծնողները ստիպեն, օրինակ հիմա ես ԱՀԱՎՈՐ ձև փոշմանում եմ որ չեմ լսել ծնողներս, որովհետև զգում եմ որ Կիռառականը իմը չի...

----------

VisTolog (13.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

Ես այն քիչ երջանիկներից եմ, ում որոշման վրա ծնողները չեն ազդել:
8-րդ դասարանից հետո, արդեն մոտավոր կողմորոշվել էի, թե ինչ ուղղությամբ պետք է գնամ, ճիշտ է մինչ ավարտելը մի քանի անգամ որոշումս փոխեցի, բայց գնացի մի ուղղությամբ, որը սիրում էի ու հետաքրքրված էի դրանով՝ ծնողներս միայն ողջունեցին ու ոչ մի այլ որոշման ուղղորդելու փորձ չեղավ:
Մյուս կողմից, երբեմն կողմ եմ, երբ ծանողները ազդում են: Ընդունելության տարիքում դեռ ռոմանտիզիմի տարիներ են լինում, ցանկանում էս ընդունվել քո երազած ֆակուլտետը, բայց չես մտածում պրակտիկ նշանակության մասին, այդ առումով ծնողները կարող են, նաև պարտավոր են խորհուրդներ տալ:

----------

Արիացի (13.11.2009), Մանոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Մանոն

> Որոշ դեպքերում պետք է ծնողներին լսել, նույնսիկ պետք է որ ծնողները ստիպեն, օրինակ հիմա ես ԱՀԱՎՈՐ ձև փոշմանում եմ որ չեմ լսել ծնողներս, որովհետև զգում եմ որ Կիռառականը իմը չի...


Կներես էլի, իսկ այդ դեպքում ի՞նչը քեզ ստիպես  ընտրել այդ մասնագիտությունը: 
Կարող ես իհարկե և չպատասխանել:

----------


## Արամ

> Կներես էլի, իսկ այդ դեպքում ի՞նչը քեզ ստիպես  ընտրել այդ մասնագիտությունը: 
> Կարող ես իհարկե և չպատասխանել:


դե...համակարգիչ շատ եմ սիրել, մտածում էի դե ամենալավ տեղը ըտեղա համակարգչի հետ կապված....

----------


## Մանոն

> Մյուս կողմից, երբեմն կողմ եմ, երբ ծանողները ազդում են: Ընդունելության տարիքում դեռ ռոմանտիզիմի տարիներ են լինում, ցանկանում էս ընդունվել քո երազած ֆակուլտետը, բայց չես մտածում պրակտիկ նշանակության մասին, այդ առումով ծնողները կարող են, նաև պարտավոր են խորհուրդներ տալ:


Norton ջան, բայց կարծում եմ, միայն՝ խորհուրդներ չէ՞: Օրինակ բարեկամիս երեխան,  ում ծնողներն այնքան էին ասել ու ասել, որ ընդունվելուց հետո այնպիսի տոնով մորն ասաց. «ըհը, ընդունվեցի, ուզածդ հիմա եղա՞վ», որ ակամա մեղքս եկավ այդ երեխան ու զգացի, որ իր համար հետագայում շատ դժվար է լինելու:
Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ մեկ-մեկ էլ ծնողները ուղղորդվում են այս սկզբունքով. <<Որ նրա երեխան ընդունվել է` պիտի իմն էլ ընդունվի, ուզում է կեսում կես լինի, կամ լինենք>>:

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), Կաթիլ (13.11.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Լավ է, եթե  ծնողը երեխայի դեռ վաղ տարիքից ուշադրություն դարձնի նրա հակումներին, կարողություններին ու շնորհներին, ժամանակին միջոցներ ձեռնարկի դրանք զարգացնելու /օրինակ` խմբակներ, մասնավոր ուսուցում, գրականության տրամադրում, այդ հետաքրքության շուրջ տեղերի այցելություն. խաղեր  և այլն /, ու այդ դեպքում, երբ արդեն գա մասնագիտություն ընտրելու պահը, ամեն ինչ վաղուց արդեն բնականոն որոշված ու հիմքն էլ գցված կլինի:

----------

Amarysa (01.03.2010), Jarre (25.11.2009), Tig (25.02.2010), Yeghoyan (13.11.2009), Կաթիլ (13.11.2009), Ուլուանա (14.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Norton ջան, բայց կարծում եմ, միայն՝ խորհուրդներ չէ՞: Օրինակ բարեկամիս երեխան, ում ծնողներն այնքան էին ասել ու ասել, որ ընդունվելուց հետո այնպիսի տոնով մորն ասաց. «ըհը, ընդունվեցի, ուզածդ հիմա եղա՞վ», որ ակամա մեղքս եկավ այդ երեխան ու զգացի, որ իր համար հետագայում շատ դժվար է լինելու:
> Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ մեկ-մեկ էլ ծնողները ուղղորդվում են այս սկզբունքով. <<Որ նրա երեխան ընդունվել է` պիտի իմն էլ ընդունվի, ուզում է կեսում կես լինի, կամ լինենք>>:


Իհարկե, խորհուրդներ միայն, թող երեխան որոշի:
Ծնողներ ոչ մի դեպքում չպետք է պարտադրեն մի բան, որը երեխան չի ուզում, դա կհանգեցնի նրան, որ երեխան ուղղակի չի սովորի:
Մի այդպիսի դեպք պատմեմ, մեր ֆակուլտետից: Դասախոսներից մեկը պատմում է, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ, մի աղջիկ է ընդունված լինում, բայց ահավոր չի սիրում տվյալ մասնագիտությունը, դասերից փախնում, քննություններին ոչ պատրաստված է գալիս: 
Դիմում են ծնողներին, որոնք աղջկա ձեռքերից բռնած, իրա կամքին հակառակ բերում են դասի, որից հետո պատմությոնը կրկնվումա: Եվ քննության օրը կրկին անպատրաստ գնումա ու դասախոսին խնդրում է իրեն անբավարար նշանակի, որպեսզի ֆակուլտետից դուրս մնա ու պատմում է, որ դասի ժամերին գնում է թատերական դասերին ներկա գտնվելու ու իր երազանքը դերասանուհի դառանլն է: Իհարկե ընդառաջում են ու համալսարանից դուրս են թողնում:

----------

Արիացի (13.11.2009), Կաթիլ (13.11.2009), Մանոն (23.02.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

Դեմ եմ, որ ծնողները երեխաներին ստիպեն նման հարցերում: Կարելի է խորհուրդ տալ, բայց ոչ ստիպել: Երեխան 16 տարեկանում արդեն բավականին կայացած է լինում, որ ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնի:
Իմ դեպքում ասեմ, որ ծնողներս նույնիսկ խորհուրդ չեն տվել մասնագիտության հարցում ու այն ընտրել եմ կարելի է ասել լրիվ ինքնուրույն: 7, 8 դասարանում շատ էի տարվել աշխարհագրությամբ ու ուզում էի էդ գծով գնալ, բայց 8-ի վերջում ու 9-ի սկզբում հասկացա, որ դա էնքան էլ իմը չի ու որպես մասնագիտություն չարժե ընտրել: Եվ ահա արդյունքը` ծրագրավորող եմ դառել:  :Smile:

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (21.11.2009), Մանոն (17.11.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Այս հարցին միանշանակ պատասխան տալը այդքան էլ հեշտ չէ։
Շատ բան երեխայից է կախված։
Եթե երեխան բավականաչփ հասուն է, ապա միանշանակ նա պիտի ընտրի իր կյանքի ուղին, ու սա չի վերաբերվում միայն մասնագիտություն ընտրելուն։
Բայց եթե նույն տարիքի երեխան դմբոյոտ է, ապա սիրող ծնողը չի կարող ձեռքերը ծալել նստել, ու սպասել։

Երբեմն էլ ծնողը ինքը կարող է նկատել երեխայի մեջ ձիրքեր, հակումներ և օգնի, որ երեխան փոքրուց սեր զարգացնի դրանց նկատմամբ ու վերջում ընտրի այդ մասնագիտությունը։ Կարծում եմ սա սիրո ու հոգատարության լավ օրինակ է։

----------

Ariadna (25.11.2009), Tig (25.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010), Ուլուանա (25.11.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ մայրս է ուղղորդել, որ բժիշկ դառնամ: Չի պարտադրել, ոչ էլ խորհուրդ է տվել: Ուղղակի էնպես է հարցը դրվել, որ կարծես էդպես էլ պետք է լիներ, կարծես հենց ես էլ ուզում էի: Նեղ մասնագիտություն ընտրելիս մորս կամքին հակառակ եմ գնացել (դե արդեն մեծ մարդ էի, ոչ ոք չէր կարող ինձ պարտադրել, որ վիրաբույժ դառնամ): Ամեն դեպքում, դեռ դժգոհ չեմ: Այ երբ աշխատանք չունենամ (կամ ունենամ, բայց քիչ վարձատրվող) ու սոված նստեմ, էդ ժամանակ գուցե փոշմանեմ: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, մարդ պետք է մինչև 18 տարեկան դպրոցում սովորի ու ինքը որոշի՝ ինչ է դառնալու: Ոչ մի ծնող:

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010)

----------


## Mariam1556

Իմ կարծիքով ծնողը չպետք է երեխայի տեղ որոշում կայացնի,նա ընդհամենը կարող է նրան  խորհուրդ տալ,զգուշացնել թե ինչ ռիսկերի է դիմում ...
Մի հատ ծանոթ ունեյի,իր ծնողներին գոհացնելու համար իրավաբանական ընդունվեց,սովորեց երեք տարի հետո կտրվեց,խելքի եկավ,հիմա ծաղկանոց է բացել Փարիզում ու ասեմ որ շատ լավ էլ վաստակում է:

----------

Մանոն (23.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ կարծիքով ծնողը չպետք է երեխայի տեղ որոշում կայացնի,նա ընդհամենը կարող է նրան  խորհուրդ տալ,զգուշացնել թե ինչ ռիսկերի է դիմում ...
> Մի հատ ծանոթ ունեյի,իր ծնողներին գոհացնելու համար իրավաբանական ընդունվեց,սովորեց երեք տարի հետո կտրվեց,խելքի եկավ,հիմա ծաղկանոց է բացել Փարիզում ու ասեմ որ շատ լավ էլ վաստակում է:


Քո բերած օրինակի թարս պատկերն էլ բավականին շատա,չեն լսում ոտները քարինա ռաստվում:

----------

Արամ (04.12.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

> Քո բերած օրինակի թարս պատկերն էլ բավականին շատա,չեն լսում ոտները քարինա ռաստվում:


համաձայն եմ

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես մայրիկիս մասնագիտությունն եմ ընտրել, ու որքան էլ տարօրինակ է, մայրիկս դեմ էր։ Նա ինձ ավելի շատ որպես լրագրող էր պատկերացնում, իսկ ես նրան համոզեցի, որ լավ բանասերը :Xeloq:  հետագայում լավ լրագրող դառնալու հնարավորություն ունի, իսկ լավ լրագրողը երբեք լավ բանասեր չի դառնա...

----------

Tig (25.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Manon-ի* խոսքերից  
> Norton ջան, բայց կարծում եմ, միայն՝ խորհուրդներ չէ՞: Օրինակ բարեկամիս երեխան, ում ծնողներն այնքան էին ասել ու ասել, որ ընդունվելուց հետո այնպիսի տոնով մորն ասաց. «ըհը, ընդունվեցի, ուզածդ հիմա եղա՞վ», որ ակամա մեղքս եկավ այդ երեխան ու զգացի, որ իր համար հետագայում շատ դժվար է լինելու:
> Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ մեկ-մեկ էլ ծնողները ուղղորդվում են այս սկզբունքով. <<Որ նրա երեխան ընդունվել է` պիտի իմն էլ ընդունվի, ուզում է կեսում կես լինի, կամ լինենք>>:


 :Think: Հետաքրքիր էր.... :Smile: 
.... մենք օրինակ ուղղորդել և ինչու չէ նաև ասել ենք:Բայց մի տարբերությամբ. մենք տեսնելով և զգալով մեր տղայի ունակությունները՝ նրան միշտ էլ հորդորել ենք սովորել և ընդունվել, բայց ընդունվել այնտեղ՝ որտեղ ինքը կուզի և ընտրել այն մասնագիտությունը որը ինքը կընտրի:Այսինքն մենք չենք բռնացել իր կամքին, այլ ցույց ենք տվել այն ճանապարհը, որը իր համար առավել արդյունավետն էր  և որի հետ ինքը *համաձայնվել է*:

... ի միջայլոց իմ տղան էլ ընդունվելուց հետո նմանատիպ արտահայտություն արեց, իհարկե ոչ էսպիսի կոպիտ տոներում, և ասեմ ավելին  ինքը չի էլ փոշմանել, որ ընդունվել է, այլ ավելի ուրախ է, որ մենք նրան խորհուրդ ենք տվել ... :Smile: 

Մանոն ջան. իսկ կյանքում ինչ որ բան հեշտ տրվու՞մ է:Մարդը արդյունքի հասնում է տքնաջան աշխատանքի շնորհիվ և կարծում եմ ծնողները հենց նրա համար են, որ տեսնելով իրենց զավակների ունակությունները նրանց ուղղորդեն ճիշտ ճանապարհով, իհարկե ուզում եմ նորից ու նորից. նշել առանց բռնանալու կամքի վրա

----------

Tig (25.02.2010)

----------


## Մենուա

Երեխան մարդու ստեղծագործությունն է և լավագույն ստեղծագործությունը։ Այդ «լավագույնը» բացարձակ դարձնելու համար պետք է ստեղծագործական պրոցեսը սկսվի երեխայի ծնվելուց առաջ և ավարտվի ծնողի մահով։ Ասել կուզի, մինչ մասնագիտական ընտրության պահը, ծնողը պետք է աննկատ ու հետևողականորեն, ուսումնասիրելով երեխայի հակումներն ու ունակությունները, արդեն նրան նախապատրաստած լինի այնպես, որ երեխան իր ցանկությամբ ընտրի այն, ինչ ճիշտ է և ծնողի, և երեխայի տեսակետներից։

----------

Tig (25.02.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Բոլորիս էլ պարզ է , որ ծնողները մեծ ազդեցություն են ունենում մզ վրա: Դաստիարակում են իրենց հայեցողությամբ, թելադրում են իրենց հայցքները, և վերջում էլ այնպես է ստացվում, որ ընտրում ենք այն մասնագիտությունը, որը նրանք են ցանկանում: Եվ այս ընթացքում կորցնում ենք "մեզ": Հարկավոր է ազատվել ծնողների ազդեցությունից, նրանց հայացքներից, որպեսզի լինենեք այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կանք:

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), Մանոն (23.02.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Իմ մայրը ուսուցիչ լինելով՝ բառացիորեն արգելեց ինձ դառնալ մանկավարժ: Սովորեցի պոլիտեխնիկական ինստիտուտում, բայց մտա դպրոց, ու որպեսզի ամեն անգամ մանկավարժ չլինելու համար դիտողության չարժանանամ, իսկ որ ավելի ճշմարիտ է՝  որպես մանկավարժ ինձ լիարժեք զգալու համար, ընդունվեցի նաև մանկավարժական ինստիտուտ: Այս տարի ավարտում եմ երկրորդ ԲՈւՀ-ը…ՈՒ ամեն անգամ իմ սիրելի մամային ասում եմ. դու ընդամենը երկարացրեցիր այն ուղին, որը կարող էի ավելի կարճ ժամանակում անցնել :Smile:  Ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում. «Человек предпологает, бог- расспологает»: Միևնույն է, միայն ծնողի ցանկությունը հարգելու համար կամ պարտադրաբար սովորած մարդը վերջին հաշվով, եթե մի կերպ ավարտում էլ է որևէ ուս.հաստատություն, շատ ժամանակ չի աշխատում այդ մասնագիտությամբ: Այյդ երևույթը մեկնաբանվում է. դե այդ մասնագիտությամբ աշխատանք չկա, բայց մասնագիտությամբ չաշխատելու չերևացող պատճառներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ այդպիսի մարդիկ պարզապես ազատ չեն եղել մասնագիտական ընտրության մեջ:

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), VisTolog (23.02.2010), Ուլուանա (24.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (23.02.2010)

----------


## nune'

Գիտեմ շատ օրինակներ, որ ծնողներն են ընտրում իրենց երախաների մասնագիտությունը..

Կարծում եմ, սա սխալ է, նրանք պետք է ընդամենը օգնեն կողմնորոշվել..

երեխայից էլ է շատ բան գալիս..եթե վերջինս ոչ մի նախասիրություն չունի, չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ նման բան լինի, բայց նման դեպքերում միայն ծնողները պիտի ի հայտ գան..առաջարկներով..

մի բան էլ, պարտադիր չի, որ բոլորը էդ թղթի կտորը ստանան, մարդ կա սիրումա ոսկերչություն անել կամ հողագործությամբ զբաղվել...

----------

Tig (25.02.2010), Մանոն (24.02.2010)

----------


## Marine-24

Իհարկե  միշտ  ծնողը իր երեխայի  լավն  է  ցանկանում,  բայց  պետք  է  հաշվի  առնվի  մի  հանգամանք,  որ  երեխայի  կամքի  վրա  բռնանալը  շատ  ժամանակ  վատ  հետևանքներ  կունենա:  Երեխային  պետք  է  պահել  կամքի  ազատության  մեջ,  խորհուրդներ  միշտ կարելի  է տալ,  բայց  ոչ  պարտադրել: Մասնագիտություն  ընտրելու  հարցը  որքան  հուզում  է  ծնողին,  այնքան  էլ  երեխային; Երբ ծնողը  ստիպում  է  երեխան  իր  կամքին  հակառակ  գնա  սովորելու իր  չսիրած  մասնագիտությունը,  իհարկե  այստեղ  հարց  է  առաջանալու  դասախոսին  կաշառելու,  մի  կերպ  դասերին  ներկայանալու,  ավարտելուց հետո   էլ  ծնողի  կամքով  մի  տեղ  գործի  խծկվելու խնդիրը:  Իսկ  ի՞նչ  է  հետևելու  սրան, մի  լավ  մասնագետ  չի  ունենա  աշխատանք,  մի  վատ  մասնագետ  կտնորինի  մարդկանց  ճակատագիրը,  ինչպես  իր  ծնողներն  են  տնորինել  իրենը:

----------

PetrAni (25.02.2010), Tig (25.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Սաղ տաք-տաք խոսում են , համոզված եմ ,որ ձեզանից 1-2 երեխա ունենա ,թե ոչ, այ ,երբ որ ձեր երեխան կլինի 15-16 տաերկան ,են ժամանակ կերևա...

----------

Դեկադա (25.02.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ լավ կլիներ, որ փոխանակ ընտրության հնարավորությունը թողնեին ինձ, իմ տեղը ընտրություն կատարեին: Ասեցին` «ընտրի՛ր», ընտրեցի ամենահեշտ ուղին ու ապագա մասնագիտությանս վրա շատերը զարմացան: Գոնե ասեին` «դա ապագա չունի», «էդտեղ ինչ ես անելու», կամ սրա պես մի բան  ու ինձ ստիպելով, համոզելով այլ մասնագիտական կողմնորոշում տային: 

Փաստորեն, մասնագիտությունս ո՛չ ես ընտրեցի, ո՛չ ծնողներս, մասնագիտությունս ընտրեց մի պատահական դեպք, երբ քննության նախօրյակին պարզվեց, որ իմ ամենահեշտ ընտրած ուղու քննությունները փոխվել են, ես էլ առաջին պատահած մասնագիտության հայտ լրացրեցի: Ու հիմա, ասում են, պիտի դառնամ կենսաբանություն դասավանդող :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.02.2010), Marine-24 (25.02.2010), Tig (25.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.02.2010), Շինարար (25.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Գիտե՞ք ինչն է ինձ միշտ զարմացնում: Երեխայի ծնված օրվանից ծնողները անմիջական ազդեցություն են ունենում նրանց վրա, զբաղվում են դաստիրակաությամբ, ցույց են տալիս ուղղություն, որը ի դեպ հնարավոր է, որ մնցյալի համար ճիշտ չլինի: Իսկ մասնագիտության հարցում դա անվանվում է բռնանալ: Լավ, ասեք ինձ, իսկ ի՞նչ անեն այն ծնողները, ովքեր բառացիրոեն տեսնում են իրենց երեխայի կարողությունները, բայց նաև տեսնում են իրենց երեխայի ծուլությունը: Չմիջամտե՞ն:Իմ աչքիս առաջ մի քանի երիտասարդ կան որոնց հայեցողության տակ թողնվեց իրենց հետագա անելիքները, հիմա նրանցից մեծ մասը շենքի  բակում է հավաքված, մի քանիսն էլ էստեղ - էնտեղ ընկած գործ են փնտրում և կատարում են այն ինչը էտ պահին հասանելի է: Ու թող ոչ մեկը ինձ չհամոզի թե նրանցից մեծ մասը չունի բավարար խելք ուսումը շարունակելու համար, պարզապես նրանք չունեն աշխատասիրություն, բոլորն են ձգտում հեշտ կյանքի: Եվ  աչքիս առաջ կան նաև շատ տաղանդավոր երտասարդներ, ովքեր ավարտել են ԲՈՒՀ-ը, բայց աշխատում են ուրիշ բնագավառում՝ նրա համար, որ ոչ թե մասնագիտությունը իրենցը չէր՝ այլ ուղղակի աշխատատեղ չկա: 

Ի դեպ, մարդկության մեծ մասը իր մասնագիտությամբ չի աշխատում... կան բաներ, որոնք տարիների ընթացքում ես զգում, կան աշխատանքներ, որոնք տարիների ընթացքում են քոնը դառնում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.02.2010), Marine-24 (25.02.2010), Tig (25.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.02.2010), Դատարկություն (06.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (25.02.2010), Սերխիո (26.02.2010)

----------


## Tig

Կարծում եմ մասնագիտություն ընտրելը կյանքի ամենաճակատագրական և բարդ խնդիրներից մեկն է՝ ինչպես ամուսնությունը: Քանի որ ամուսնանալուց պատրաստվում ես ամբողջ կյանքդ ապրել տվյալ մարդու հետ, իսկ մասնագիտություն ընտրելուց պատրաստվում ես ամբողջ կյանքդ զբաղվել տվյալ գործով: Ու պիտի հաշվի առնել նաև, որ մենք ավելի շատ ժամանակ գտնվում ենք աշխատավայրում՝ քան թե տանը, նամանավանդ տղամարդիկ: Ծնողների բռնանալ չբռնանալու մասին արդեն շատ է խոսվել ու ասեմ, որ համամիտ եմ այն բանի հետ, որ ծնողը միայն խորհուրդներ պիտի տա, ուղղորդի և հասկացնի, իսկ պարտադրելը մեծ սխալ կլինի: Հիմա ուզում եմ այն բանի մասին խոսել, որ մարդ իր մասնագիտությունը ընտրում է հանգամանքներից ելնելով, ու նախասիրություններն ու ծնողների խորհուրդները համարյա թե դեր չեն խաղում: Բերեմ իմ օրինակը: Դպրոցական տարիքում քանի որ շատ էի սիրում բնությունը և կենդանական աշխարհը՝ երազում էի կենսաբան դառնալ… Ու չնայած կողքից տրվող բոլոր խորհուրդներին ու նրան, որ գիտակցում էի, որ կենսաբանը Հայաստանում ապագա չունի՝ միևնույն է չէի ուզում հրաժարվել այդ երազանքից: Բայց մեր ժամանակ, կարծում եմ հիմա էլ, միայն դպրոցի տված գիտելիքներով անհնար էր նորմալ քննություն հանձնել և ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվել: Ու էն ժամանակ ինձ համապատասխան առարկաները պարապել տալու հնարավորություն չունեինք: Փոխարենը ունեինք ֆիզիկաի ու մաթեմատիկայի մասնագետ բարեկամներ, որոնց մոտ ես ընդամենը նախկան քննությունները 2 ամիս պարապեցի, քանի որ մինչ այդ կոնկրետ ոչինչ որոշված չէր ու ես պատրաստվում էի գնաի բանակ: Պատահական՝ հանգամանքների բերումով այդ մարդիկ ինձ իրենց մոտ պարապելու առաջարկ արեցին և այդ առաջարկը ընդունվեց ու, սկսվեցին իմ 2 «տանջալից» ամիսները… :Smile:  Ասեմ որ այդ որոշումը նույնպես իմ կողմից է ընդունվել: Արդյունքում ընդունվեցի պոլիտեխնիկ՝ միկրոսխեմաների նախագծման բաժին՝ անվճար, եթե վճարովի ընդունվեի՝ նորից բանակ էի գնալու: Ասեմ որ վատ չէի սովորում, չնայած ենքան էլ չէի սիրում… Ու հենց ուսանողական տարիներին էր, որ իմ մոտ լիքը այլ հետաքրքրություններ առաջացան՝ նկարելու, գրելու... Մի խոսքով շատ չերկարացնեմ, ավարտեցի ու գնացի բանակ: Բանակում էլի կանգնեցի մասնագիտություն ընտրելու հարցի առաջ: Մեզ առաջարկեցին սպա դառնալ և 5 տարի աշխատել ՀՀ բանակում: Ես ընդունեցի առաջարկը, քանի որ այդ տարիներին նորմալ աշխատանք գտնելու հավանականությունը կարելի է ասել հավասար էր զերոյի: Հետո շատ շուտ հասկացա, որ այդ մասնագիտությունը իմ համար չի, ավելի ճիշտ ես նրա համար չեմ :Smile:  ու որոշեցի հրաժարվել, բայց… արդեն ուշ էր, ու չնայած իմ շաաատ մեծ ջանքերին, ես ստիպված ողջ 5 տարիներն էլ ծառայեցի: Զորացրվելուց առաջ ինձ լավ առաջարկներ էին անում, բայց ես «կուշտ» էի զինվորական կյանքից ու հրաժարվեցի՝ դառնալով գործազուրկ: Դրանից հետո, ես նպատակ էի դրել, որ ծրագրավորող դառնամ ու սկսեցի գրքեր կարդալ, փորձարարական ծրագրեր գրել ու քանի որ ապրել էր պետք, զուգահեռ տարբեր աշխատանքներ էի անում: Մոտ 2 տարի այդպես անկապ վիճակներ էր, էլ չթվարկեմ թե ինչեր եմ աշխատել /առանձ էդ էլ շատ երկար ստացվեց :Smile: / Բայց վերջապես հասա նպատակիս: Բազմաթիվ տեղերում հարցազրույցներ անցնելուց հետո, մի տեղ համաձայնվեցին ինձ որպես «ստաժոր» վերցնեն, քանի որ իրենց մի քանի ամսից աշխատող էր պետք լինելու: Ինձ մանր մունր առաջադրանքներ էին տալիս… ու տենց մոտ 7 ամիս: Հետո ինձ վերջապես ընդունեցին աշխատանքի: Չնայած դեռ շատ տեղ ունեմ աճելու լավ մասնագետ կոչվելու համար, բայց ես սիրեցի ծրագրավորողի մասնագիտությունը ու այն ինձ դարձավ հոգեհարազատ :Wink: 

հ.գ. էս ինչել երկար ստացվեց… սկսբում որոշել էի 2 նախադասություն գրեի :LOL:

----------

A.r.p.i. (25.02.2010), Ariadna (25.02.2010), Marine-24 (25.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.02.2010), Դատարկություն (06.03.2010)

----------

